# flashlight suggestions for elderly person with arthritis



## wattzup (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm looking for suggestions on flashlights that are easy for an elderly person with arthritic hands to manipulate.

My mom is kind of stuck in her ways and mostly uses a 6v hand lantern style (non-LED) flashlight. While it may be easy for her to turn on it is heavy and bulky.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## parnass (Mar 22, 2011)

If your mom's arthritis makes it difficult for her to open jar lids and medicine bottles, avoid flashlights which are activated by twisting the head or tail. Opt for a light with a pushbutton or slide switch instead.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 22, 2011)

Zebralight SC51w!


----------



## jacktheclipper (Mar 22, 2011)

Or a Mag led


----------



## tolkaze (Mar 22, 2011)

G2L and install a mcclicky switch? with the softpress, it should be super easy to operate, and should be light enough and strong enough and bright enough to work with. Perhaps dye it in a super bright orange or something. 

If she wants to stick with the lantern, maybe consider making it an LED version. If it is like the Dolphin torch, $20 LED dropin, 4D to lantern battery caddy, load it with some lithiums and you should have a relatively light weight, easy to operate and long lasting light (you will have to install the batteries back to front to get the right polarity at the dropin)


----------



## jimmy1970 (Mar 24, 2011)

McGizmo Haiku XP-G. Next question please,

James....:naughty:


----------



## beerwax (Mar 24, 2011)

this ones close to home. im thinking the clicky has to be near the head, not on the tail. and all small lights are out. 2 aa should be ok but nothing aaa,


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 24, 2011)

A large light with a head switch such as the 2D or 3D Maglite LED would be a good choice, although replacing batteries might be a problem (use rechargeables to avoid leaky alkalines, especially if the batteries won't be changed often).


----------



## GunnarGG (Mar 24, 2011)

Something with a sideswitch. I think tailswitch is more difficult.
Maglite, Fenix TK45, TK50. I guess there are other similar lights
The Zebralight mentioned above is smaller and lighter and a good choice if it's not to small for her. 
Ask her what size is best for her and what type of switch she prefer
Or better: Get all the lights suggested here, let her pick the one she prefer and you keep the rest!

Edit: There are other lights that are cheaper and propably work just as well if it's only for occasional around the house use. Varta, Duracell, Energizer and other. Get something with 2 or 4 AA, put in some primary lithium batteries. That would last 10 years for my parents, then I could change the batteries for them.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Mar 24, 2011)

GunnarGG said:


> 2 or 4 AA, put in some primary lithium batteries. That would last 10 years for my parents, then I could change the batteries for them.



Yeah , if you're a true flashaholic , you check all the flashlights at your loved ones homes .
(Right?)


----------



## nightcacher (Mar 24, 2011)

A rear push button may be to uncomfortable to hold and use, maybe something like this. Also a bright color. 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/DivingFlashlight-Torch-Waterproof-Steel-Magnetic-Switch-/220757271281?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item336628a2f1#ht_5095wt_780


----------



## campingnut (Mar 24, 2011)

Will she be changing the cells herself? If so, you want to make sure the light opens easily.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 24, 2011)

campingnut said:


> Will she be changing the cells herself? If so, you want to make sure the light opens easily.


 
Good point. The small Zebralights have great switches, but changing the battery might get tough.

Geoff


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 24, 2011)

Flying Turtle said:


> Good point. The small Zebralights have great switches, but changing the battery might get tough.
> 
> Geoff


 
How often would a non-flashaholic be using a flashlight though? Just leaving it on the 100/140 lumen mode would give plenty of runtime.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 25, 2011)

I got this for my Mom with arthritis:

http://www.ovallight.com/cart2/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9

Very easy to hold and use. It also is great for an elderly person to use, as it casts light at your feet as well as forward for walking. I contacted the manufacturer and found that it's using a Rebel led forward and 5mm leds down. It even has a tail light.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a second thought on my first post...you may want to look at a light that has a built-in rechargeable. This way, when the light begins to dim, she can simply plug it into the wall.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> I got this for my Mom with arthritis:
> 
> http://www.ovallight.com/cart2/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9
> 
> Very easy to hold and use. It also is great for an elderly person to use, as it casts light at your feet as well as forward for walking. I contacted the manufacturer and found that it's using a Rebel led forward and 5mm leds down. It even has a tail light.


 
Those look like the ones I saw LL Bean selling...


----------



## yellow (Mar 26, 2011)

*2C cell maglite*
* UI is known by even non-flashaholics,
* not too big grip necessary (D-cell + atrithis = NO)
* good weight ratio (in difference to D-cell)

You might put a led inside, for runtime and brightness


----------



## beerwax (Mar 26, 2011)

GunnarGG said:


> Edit: There are other lights that are cheaper and propably work just as well if it's only for occasional around the house use. Varta, Duracell, Energizer and other. .


 
anything with a cheap or slide switch could be difficult.

i hate to say it but - 2c maglite. simple universal easy to get batteries. 

my mum has coped with a fenix aaa and loves it, but its going to be too difficult for here soon.


----------



## maskman (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 looks like a good light for the application to me. I haven investigated the UI, but it appears to be something that will get used.



Phaserburn said:


> I got this for my Mom with arthritis:
> 
> http://www.ovallight.com/cart2/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9
> 
> Very easy to hold and use. It also is great for an elderly person to use, as it casts light at your feet as well as forward for walking. I contacted the manufacturer and found that it's using a Rebel led forward and 5mm leds down. It even has a tail light.


----------



## flashfan (Mar 27, 2011)

That Oval LED Light looks good. Is the switch easy to operate? The website description says the light provides about 60 lumens of light. That should be plenty for most uses (for non-flashaholics...).

My criteria for elderly users in general, is that 1) the switch be very easy to use, 2) the light NOT be completely round (like Mag, etc.). Too easy to roll off a table or night stand, and be a problem to retrieve (don't want someone to fall and break a hip while trying to pick up a light that rolled behind a table, under a bed, etc.). 3) I would also suggest plastic instead of metal flashlights--just less cold and "harsh" to the touch. 4) Brightly-colored or neon (or add tritium?) is good for visibility, especially in darkened rooms/areas. 5) Size and weight are also considerations, depending on the person's abilities.

As far as battery changes go, I think in most cases, someone else needs to take charge of that responsibility. Rechargeable might be the way to go, but plugging and unplugging the unit might be too difficult for arthritic hands.


----------



## beerwax (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks for pointing out the rolling issue - missed that.


----------



## nekomane (Mar 27, 2011)

The Oval Light looked like a nice choice until I read an Amazon review pointing out that you need a screwdriver to open the battery compartment. 
There is no description on the manufacturer's website.

Funny how we can easily find a bombproof 1,000 lumen light, but cannot find a good one for grandma. I've been looking for some time too.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 27, 2011)

I change the batts in my Mom's Oval. It doesn't happen often.

Arthritic hands have a hard time with those super-stiff Mag tailsprings, btw... so changing batts in a C cell body isn't as easy as you might think.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 28, 2011)

yellow said:


> *2C cell maglite*
> * UI is known by even non-flashaholics,
> * not too big grip necessary (D-cell + atrithis = NO)
> * good weight ratio (in difference to D-cell)
> ...


 
The 2C Mag with a Magled or TerraLUX is an easy to use light.The weight of the 2C can really be reduced using lithium AAs and C to AA adapters.Lithium AAs also reduce the chances of a battery leaks that are common with alkalines.Of course you would probably have to handle the battery changes with the Maglite.If you think a tailswitch would work for her the ICON Rogue flashlights have large easy to use tail switches and straightforward low/high operation.


----------

